# 07 Altima CVT transmission driveability issue's



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a 2007 2.5SL with the CVT. I feel like there are driveability issue's with the way the transmission was implemented as far as "shift" points.

The car is very jumpy initially when you press the gas from a stop. Then, it will get very "sluggish", meaning I have to press the gas pedal down nearly 3/4's of the way down to get the car going. Then, the car will all of a sudden "kick in" again and I have to bring the pedal back out to about 1/4 pedal to maintain a steady speed. Not to mention it does some VERY weird stuff in traffic, so much so that I need to put it into the "manual" mode so I can shift up and down. 

Honestly, I think it's the way the engineers implemented the CVT, but I was wondering if anyone else was experiencing similar "issues"?

I just feel like the transmission is completely unpredictable under certain circumstances.


----------



## HD1974 (Nov 29, 2008)

Definitely. I've noticed the CVT gets *confused* sometimes, specially when it has to downshift. If I'm driving along at a certain speed and then have to slow down once I try to accelerate the tranny get caught in the wrong gear. I try to accelerate smoothly but that doesn't work so I have to jab it.


----------



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

I hadn't thought about that word to describe the CVT, but CONFUSED is definentaly on target! 

That's why I actually prefer the old geared transmission's, a lot more predictable.

I wonder if there's anyway that Nissan can put out a service bulletin and "reprogram" the transmission.....one could only hope!


----------

